# Reveal a secret in here...



## MusiquedeReve (Jan 5, 2022)

I'll go first:

I rarely, if ever, look in a mirror - having low self-esteem sucks


----------



## jononotbono (Jan 5, 2022)

No one will be able to take this one seriously and probably think it’s downright blasphemous but…

You don’t need that new sample library you’re currently thinking about buying 😂


----------



## Markrs (Jan 5, 2022)

jononotbono said:


> No one will be able to take this one seriously and probably think it’s downright blasphemous but…
> 
> You don’t need that new sample library you’re currently thinking about buying 😂


Heresy! 😂


----------



## Paulogic (Jan 6, 2022)

A thing I heard from a friend (yeah right...)x

If I buy a library my wife things it is a cheap update of something I already have.
Updates are "affordable". 
Same with synths : it is just an extra controller...


----------



## mybadmemory (Jan 6, 2022)

I never learned how to whistle. Can still only produce wind blowing noises at age 38. 🙄


----------



## Gerbil (Jan 6, 2022)

I've never watched The Wire.


----------



## Ned Bouhalassa (Jan 6, 2022)

I use presets.

If it was good enough for Vangelis in Blade Runner…

Also, I’ve watched 0 episodes of Game of Thrones.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 6, 2022)

I don't like raw / pure honey.


----------



## mallux (Jan 6, 2022)

The best yoghurt is made with sheep's milk. It's like the extreme sports version.


----------



## gamma-ut (Jan 6, 2022)

Ned Bouhalassa said:


> I use presets.
> 
> If it was good enough for Vangelis in Blade Runner…
> 
> Also, I’ve watched 0 episodes of Game of Thrones.


Thanks to the internet I feel I've accumulated around 2 episodes-worth purely by osmosis.

Chaos is a laddaaaah!


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 6, 2022)

my poop stinks..


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jan 6, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> my poop stinks..


That's probably no big secret then.


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 6, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> That's probably no big secret then.


Well, that depends on what i ate... and how much.. 

Now it's getting nasty...


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jan 6, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> Well, that depends on what i ate... and how much..
> 
> Now it's getting nasty...


Like Chinese, cauliflower, Brussel sprouts, kale. Mix it up with a beer and it's a chemistry lab in your gut. Come on man, we all have that.


----------



## quickbrownf0x (Jan 6, 2022)

Once, I kicked a duck up the arse.


----------



## Trash Panda (Jan 6, 2022)

My cat’s breath smells like cat food.


----------



## Mr Greg G (Jan 6, 2022)

I am Hans Zimmer. @Rctec is a decoy.


----------



## Bluemount Score (Jan 6, 2022)

Mr Greg G said:


> I am Hans Zimmer. @Rctec is a decoy.


Why are you making mockups of your own music???


----------



## Mr Greg G (Jan 6, 2022)

Bluemount Score said:


> Why are you making mockups of your own music???


Like I said, it's a decoy


----------



## Kuusniemi (Jan 6, 2022)

jononotbono said:


> No one will be able to take this one seriously and probably think it’s downright blasphemous but…
> 
> You don’t need that new sample library you’re currently thinking about buying 😂


LIES!


----------



## el-bo (Jan 6, 2022)

MorphineNoir said:


> I'll go first:
> 
> I rarely, if ever, look in a mirror - having low self-esteem sucks


I can identify with this. Were it not for brushing my teeth and shaving my hair I wouldn't know what I looked like


----------



## el-bo (Jan 6, 2022)

The library '*N*' is a Psyop.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jan 6, 2022)

Then there's the irony that secrets revealed by fake personas are not really revelations or confessions and are only alleged secrets.....


----------



## el-bo (Jan 6, 2022)

mikeh-375 said:


> Then there's the irony that secrets revealed by fake personas are not really revelations or confessions and are only alleged secrets.....


If any further confirmation were needed! As soon as I mentioned '*N*', someone comes along to silence the truth by undermining my existence. A Psyop, I tells ya.

If I never return to the forum, you'll know why


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jan 6, 2022)

mikeh-375 said:


> Then there's the irony that secrets revealed by fake personas are not really revelations or confessions and are only alleged secrets.....


Even if everyone used their real name, you still won't know if the secrets are real...


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jan 6, 2022)

Marcus Millfield said:


> Even if everyone used their real name, you still won't know if the secrets are real...


Good point......


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 6, 2022)

If it weren't for my husband, I would be that crazy cat lady that lives up the street. My neighbors already think I am because I put out food for some feral cats that have been hanging around since they were kittens.


----------



## mikeh-375 (Jan 6, 2022)

Love cats Lizzi...had 7 so far. Not much of a secret though I suppose.


----------



## dade (Jan 6, 2022)

I am buying libraries and I am NOT writing music.
If you ask me, people should write using the libraries they have, and then maybe buy what they really need.

I do exactly the opposite, I always procrastinate writing because there's always something missing.

Maybe I need somebody to write music with. 

Are you still there? This couch is soo comfy!


----------



## Marcus Millfield (Jan 6, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> I’m your real dad.


----------



## Studio E (Jan 6, 2022)

The same three notes, played the exact same way, sound better to my ears when played by anyone other than myself.


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 6, 2022)

I love money more than I love love.


----------



## RogiervG (Jan 6, 2022)

Robo Rivard said:


> I love money more than I love love.


that's an easy one.  You should not love love... you should love a person and/or an animal.


----------



## stixman (Jan 6, 2022)

There are no secrets


----------



## Polkasound (Jan 6, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> If it weren't for my husband, I would be that crazy cat lady that lives up the street. My neighbors already think I am because I put out food for some feral cats that have been hanging around since they were kittens.


In my book, you are an angel. Twelve years ago, a guy not only put out food for a stray kitten, but also a cardboard box with a heater so it would survive. A month later I met the kitten, adopted it, and that cat remained my best friend until he passed away just a couple weeks ago. I don't consider myself a "cat guy" but there's nothing I wouldn't do to help a stray animal that could give someone as much happiness and joy as my Snickers gave me.


Back on topic... 

Secret #1: I do not like any kind of melon. Not even watermelon. I can't stand the taste of it. I'm guessing that's pretty rare, because whenever I share this information with someone, they look at me like I just stepped out of an alien spacecraft. I have yet to personally meet anyone else who detests watermelon.

Secret #2: When it comes to foods most people prefer crispy, I've always preferred soft & soggy — french fries, toast, potato skins, fried chicken, pizza, bacon, garlic bread, hash browns, etc.


----------



## GtrString (Jan 6, 2022)

I got EZ Bass when it first came out, and have since not used it even once..


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 6, 2022)

el-bo said:


> I can identify with this. Were it not for brushing my teeth and shaving my hair I wouldn't know what I looked like




How quaint,you can’t be a drummer, You actually brush your teeth and shave?!? 🦍


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 6, 2022)

Polkasound said:


> In my book, you are an angel. Twelve years ago, a guy not only put out food for a stray kitten, but also a cardboard box with a heater so it would survive. A month later I met the kitten, adopted it, and that cat remained my best friend until he passed away just a couple weeks ago. I don't consider myself a "cat guy" but there's nothing I wouldn't do to help a stray animal that could give someone as much happiness and joy as my Snickers gave me.


Um,  yeah, there are those covered litter boxes with blankets inside. They get pretty warm inside. And a couple of MDF "houses" from an old cat tree. So maybe more cat lady than I like to admit. I used to have an outdoor cat, he didn't like being inside, which is what started this. Then this momma cat started bringing her kittens. We caught a few and found homes and eventually momma cat - got her fixed. Most are pretty feral as far as letting me near them.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 6, 2022)

GtrString said:


> I got EZ Bass when it first came out, and have since not used it even once..


Wait, you are supposed to use these things?


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 6, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> So maybe more cat lady than I like to admit.




Lizzie I’m almost afraid to ask,how many cats do you have now? 🐈 🐱 🐈 🐱 🐈


----------



## Dirtgrain (Jan 6, 2022)

I truly believe that many of the best foods smell like armpit. There is something going on here. But when I tell other people, they treat me like I'm crazy.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Jan 6, 2022)

Dirtgrain said:


> I truly believe that many of the best foods smell like armpit. There is something going on here. But when I tell other people, they treat me like I'm crazy.


----------



## cedricm (Jan 6, 2022)

I see dead people.


----------



## b_elliott (Jan 6, 2022)

About 5 years ago while walking to work I noticed a crow in the middle of the road quite dead (run over by multiple cars.) Kinda bothered me... 

So, during lunch break I headed back home with plastic gloves plus a garbage bag. I scooped the crow up, then gave it a burial in a field by a grove of trees behind my worksite.

I am no magician but I figured a circle of stones was best to surround the bird. 

Thereafter, I noted a convoy of crows on my daily trek to work.

Was a secret, til now, but it felt kinda cool at the time.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 6, 2022)

kgdrum said:


> Lizzie I’m almost afraid to ask,how many cats do you have now? 🐈 🐱 🐈 🐱 🐈


Inside the house? 8. We have a big house. The last two weren't supposed to be ours but got loose as tiny kittens when I brought them in to try to find a home for them. I gave up trying to catch them after about 2 weeks, once I realized they were using the litter box and seemed to be okay. They were so cute and able to squeeze in little tiny places. They are now huge cats. 

Outside, there were 2 regulars - one really sweet cat that showed up as a kitten and an old tom cat that used to fight with all the neighborhood cats but now mostly sleeps in the bushes during the day. Recently, there's been 2 more that come for food and hang around for warmth. They still run when they see me.


----------



## dcoscina (Jan 6, 2022)

If I did it wouldn’t be a secret any longer


----------



## Robo Rivard (Jan 6, 2022)

RogiervG said:


> that's an easy one.  You should not love love... you should love a person and/or an animal.


"The secret to happiness is to love a human like an animal."
- Blackie Lawless


----------



## wunderflo (Jan 6, 2022)

the first time I listened to an Atmos binaural mix I was completely blown away by the 3d space and depth. The way the sound surrounded me. Finally, I was able to really dive into the sound instead of just having a wall of sound in front of me. I thought, wow, that's like going from black and white TV to watching movies in color. I can never go back again!

Well, turns out I made a mistake and was actually listening to the normal stereo mix, only a couple db louder. 

My most embarrassing moment in audio. I should just quit.

(For the record: Meanwhile, I listened to actual Atmos, and I do find it quite nice...)


----------



## Pier (Jan 6, 2022)

wunderflo said:


> the first time I listened to an Atmos binaural mix I was completely blown away by the 3d space and depth. The way the sound surrounded me. Finally, I was able to really dive into the sound instead of just having a wall of sound in front of me. I thought, wow, that's like going from black and white TV to watching movies in color. I can never go back again!
> 
> Well, turns out I made a mistake and was actually listening to the normal stereo mix, only a couple db louder.
> 
> ...


The mind is very powerful. Specially with sound it's really hard to be objective.

That's why some people can pay thousands for some audiophile cables.


----------



## thereus (Jan 6, 2022)

When I was a kid and my Mum used to take me to the supermarket, I would run off and before I could be found, I would take a pack of marzipan off the baking shelf, undo the packet, eat a bit of it, put the packet back together and put it back on the shelf.


----------



## Jeremy Morgan (Jan 6, 2022)

I secretly believe the Tetris theme is the most successful song of all time. No one cares what it was before, or whose it was before or what cultural reference it had...an entire generation will know it only as the 'Tetris theme' and it will pass on through the generations like a strand of DNA to each generation after it like a bird song. Like bricks falling from the heavens.


----------



## dzilizzi (Jan 7, 2022)

Henrik B. Jensen said:


> Yeah, 'cause Momma cat spread the word!


More that she brought her kids, had more, brought them, had more, brought them, etc.... 🐈🐈🐈🐈🐈🐈🐈


----------



## bigcatJC (Jan 11, 2022)

I once shot a man in Reno just to watch him die...


----------

